# Rio Fuerte Beaded Lizard pics :)



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya all, 

I snapped one or two lovely pictures at work today, so I guessed it was worth a little topic for them and a few old ones 

Various ages of _H. h. exasperatum_, the pair sleeping on their backs is a poor photo, but with such cute subjects what can you do!?!

Enjoy 
Lotte***


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

aww Lotte their stunning! beautifully healthy :flrt:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

They sleep on their backs do they?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

When they're realllly relaxed they might, neither of the adult pair have been spotted doing it but three juveniles all born in the same year (two of which are pictured) would all do it very regularly!

The first time you ever see it, :gasp: haha 

Lotte***

P.S: The breeding pair live in this exhibit


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! Particularly like the third one showing the size of the venom glands.

David.


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovely.

If I remember correctly, that is one of only a few poisonous lizards?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

They certainly mean business David! Have you seen those Jaw muscles, ouch! 

Liam and Kec, there are currently two accepted species of venomous lizard, _Heloderma horridum _(beaded lizards) and _Heloderma suspectum_ (Gila monsters), both species are a complex of subspecies.

There is much debate and new information about the potential for venom glands or modified salivary glands in a number of other lizard groups, whether they could be considered venomous or not without a delivery method is another can of worms 

Anyhoo, they're venomous (as in they have a venomous bite) rather than poisonous (they are not toxic to eat) :2thumb:

Thanks!
Lotte***


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice images!

I've got some Gila's coming in to my collection later this years and looking forward to getting them!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

wow. I reckon its worth getting a DWAL just for them! awesome lizards


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> Nice images!
> 
> I've got some Gila's coming in to my collection later this years and looking forward to getting them!


You won't regret it for a second, I'm not much of a venomous type of lady really, but I've always said, if I had a bigger house, I'd honestly keep _Heloderma_ in a second, big lumps they are not!

Best of luck with getting them and make sure you post pics! 

Lotte***


----------



## ansell1991 (Mar 2, 2009)

they look so cool... and that one has a big mouth  :lol2:

tbh i love them there cute :flrt:


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

I am soooooooo jealous of your job :notworthy:
how did you get into it?
where in the mouth are the venom glands? 
what are the distinguishing differences between them and Gila Monsters?


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

a friend keeps mexican beaded's amazing creatures.

cant wait till his breed lol, by then i will have my dwa woohooo.

Where is it u work just curious?


----------

